
The Subprime Ad Crisis Is Here - cpeterso
https://medium.com/@robleathern/the-subprime-ad-crisis-is-here-6ac028133c93
======
touristtam
Hopefully the ad-blocker trend will force a discussion around, why as a
society we are selling so cheaply vectors to our mind for those messages that
are loaded in meanings and targeted in term of population.

------
jiqiren
Wouldn't mind seeing Google/Facebook struggle a bit. I think once things start
falling apart they will each take swift action of cutting off 3rd party ad
markets to be one-stop-shops for legitimate ads. Might be too late by then.

